# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Baby Cherry Shrimp on "nano moss"



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

one of the 7 baby cherries that I found in my filter while cleaning









This one is about 1cm long.










[This message was edited by Gomer on Tue December 23 2003 at 04:38 PM.]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

one of the 7 baby cherries that I found in my filter while cleaning









This one is about 1cm long.










[This message was edited by Gomer on Tue December 23 2003 at 04:38 PM.]


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

Great!!

Do you keep fish with your cherry shrimp?

Can you tel us about your tank?

I want to buy some of these litle shrimps and I would like to know how to do to breed them like you do.

Thanks !

-----------------------------

Sorry for my english level


----------



## HighWattage (Feb 11, 2003)

Awesome! I want to get these little critters. will they breed successfully in a planted aquarium with mostly tetras and japonic shrimps?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

They will breed in just about anything! I'm always pulling babies out of my filter media when I clean it.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Great Picture Gomer!!! I saw your picture over on another forum of that moss...Its the coolest thing I have seen! Any updates on how its growing? And I would love to see it in your tank too 

brb


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by George Willms:
> They will breed in just about anything! I'm always pulling babies out of my filter media when I clean it.
> ...


Thanks for the condition but I'm wondering if baby shrimps can survive in a tank with fishes like guppies, Crossocheilus siamensis,...

What fishes do you keep in the same tank?

-----------------------------

Sorry for my english level


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Endler's, SAE's, ottos, C. pygmaeus, featherfin rainbows, celebes rainbows, brass tetras, cardinal tetras, neon tetras, and japonica shrimp.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Endler's, SAE's, ottos, C. pygmaeus, featherfin rainbows, celebes rainbows, brass tetras, cardinal tetras, neon tetras, and japonica shrimp.


George, what hardness do you maintain for this tank? My water is soft - have blue rams among others and was interested in possibly adding celebes rainbows - then read that they "require" somewhat hard water. What has your experience been?

Jay Reeves


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

My Kh seems to fluctuate around the year from 4 to 6. My Gh, I gave up somewhere after adding 20 drops of test solution to the test tube. The Celebes are great fish, very attractive IMO. They are jumpers though, so keep a cover on the tank.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------

